
Blizzard DMCAs “Show HN: HTML5 Version of Starcraft” from Sept 2015 - scrollaway
https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2015-10-02-Blizzard.md
======
Dystopian
It seems fair, the project was based around "an HTML5 version of Starcraft",
and it was using direct assets from the game.

If they changed the in-game assets and said "an HTML5 RTS, similar to
Starcraft" I don't think Blizzard would have raised any alarms.

------
ambirex
I'm curious to what "source code" they claimed ownership under.

------
AndrewDucker
Which is what multiple commenters said would happen, in the original thread.

